# Ladybird Adult Emerging from Pupa



## Bios. (Jun 22, 2012)

The 7-spot ladybirds that I'm using for my MSc research have emerged as adults. Firstly the pupa case splits, then they wriggle out. When they first emerge they are bright yellow with no spots, they develop their spots in a few minutes and become orange in an hour or two but it will take several days for them to become fully red and it won't be until they have fed up and overwintered that they will become deep red.


This was really cool to watch and something that not many people get to see. I'm glad I managed to capture the whole process. 



For the pupation sequence check: 7-spot pupation #1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!





7-spot Adult Emerging #1 by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




7-spot Adult Emerging #2 by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




7-spot Adult Emerging #3 by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




7-spot Adult Emerging #4 by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Freshly Emerged - No Spots by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Freshly Emerged - Faint Spots by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Freshly Emerged - Darker Spots by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Freshly Emerged - Darker Orange by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

Thanks


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 22, 2012)

Very awesome!  I feel more educated now! This is incredible!


----------



## Hobbytog (Jun 22, 2012)

Never seen this before. Terrific set. They call these insects Bishy Barney Bees in my part of the UK.

Paul


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 22, 2012)

Great set! It looks like he/she is waving at you in no. 5.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Lovely Set!


----------



## RxForB3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Amazing!  Wonder if one could nominate a series for photo of the month.  The images by themselves are nice, but not nearly as wonderful as the set as a whole...


----------



## Bios. (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 24, 2012)

Way cool! Thanks for sharing! Good photos these are, too!


----------



## Bynx (Jun 24, 2012)

Really interesting series. Id like to see a shot before the emergence started. I dont recognize it.


----------



## Grisabecca (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow.. loving the set and finally understanding what my OH been on about when it tell me about them being yellow as i have never been lucky to see this  thank you


----------



## greybeard (Jun 26, 2012)

Beautiful set and very educational.


----------



## refinnej (Jun 27, 2012)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Bios. (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks guys.



Bynx said:


> Really interesting series. Id like to see a shot before the emergence started. I dont recognize it.



Click on this for my sequence of ladybird larvae pupating, the last stage is what they look like before emergence: 7-spot pupation #1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow! I saw those on my peach tree. I thought it was a horrible insect. But I found out that they were ladybirds! And apparently they also kill insects that try to eat the tree...


----------

